# Not well



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

This partridge rock was my only broody girl ever. She's almosst 4 years old I think. She's obviously not well. I need opinions to treat or not and what do I look for. I won't be out very much on her just because of her age.


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

she smells awful and when I picked up to separate her ,I noticed that she's pretty wasted and mouth breathing.


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

Suggestions only. Hubs and I have agreed to help her out.


----------



## casportpony (Aug 22, 2015)

Have you read this:
http://www.chickenforum.com/f12/how-provide-emergency-supportive-care-9863/


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

Is it her breath that smells? She may have sour crop=try putting a tablespoon of baking soda in a gallon of water for her to drink and feed soft foods. Good luck!


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

What does her poop look like? Is her crop emptying? Is she eating and drinking? I guess what I would do at this point is put her on Tylan, prefer injectable, but in the water is fine. Make her some mush with the medication as well. You may be better off tubing her. It's pretty easy after the first time. So that's probably the best I would think I could do. It helps to separate her because you can monitor what she eats and drinks. As Casportpony would say, a kitchen cheapy scale is something that helps as well. I would also make her some nice mushy French Toast. Bread, egg, milk, vanilla, etc.


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

Thx every one. She went over the rainbow a few hours ago. I just didn't have time to do all she needed even if she could've recovered. We're on the road now. I didn't want her to suffer waiting for me.


----------



## chickenmommy (Apr 30, 2013)

I'm sorry for your loss nannypattyrn


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

I'm sorry for your loss. However I'm glad you disposed of her. It's possible she may have had coryza with the foul odor you mentioned if it wasnt sour crop, vent gleet or unseen rotting necrotic injury/wound etc...
Please keep an eye on your other birds that were accessible to the sick bird. Look for coryza and/or severe MG symptoms.


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

I will do that, thx Dawg! We buried her well away from the flock. At this point no one else is acting sluggish or sick.


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

chickenmommy said:


> I'm sorry for your loss nannypattyrn


Thx CM, you just call me nanny or patty. My name is Patsi


----------

